# 2005 Beetle engine cranks but won't start sometimes



## ddesjarl (May 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I have a 2005 Beetle with 61,000 ish miles on it. A few weeks ago it started having this problem where I will go to turn the car on and the engine will crank but not start. I can eventually get it to start but it can take up to ten times of trying to get it to go. Once it does it's fine. This is an intermittent problem and happens every other day or so.

I took it to a trusted mechanic and he couldn't figure out the problem for the life of him. He thinks it could either be a problem with the fuel pump or master air flow but the computer was also saying something about "grounding" issues. 

I'm worried that eventually my car just won't start or that it will be a ton of money to fix. The dash isn't displaying any warning lights. The battery was just replaced by the idiots at the dealership. It probably didn't even need to be replaced since it clearly didn't fix the problem.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

When you open the door after the car sits for awhile (ex. overnight), do you hear the fuel pump prime?


----------



## OhRandi (Feb 22, 2009)

bump.



I have a similar issue. Car doesn't like to start when it's hot outside. I've heard something about a main relay under the steering wheel getting too hot and not making a good connection but I can't seem to find any information on it. Fuel system holds pressure and doesn't seem to be the problem. I can always tell when it's not gonna start because the fuel pump priming sounds _wimpy_.. if that makes sense.. kind of makes me think my fuel pump is about to take a crap on me. I've been dealing with this issue for 2 summers now.. very frustrating. :banghead:


----------

